# Ross aka Notice Me Inthedark



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

So hes officially mine!!! i got his papers yesterday  learned something very weird about him and ill show you guys this picture to show it:


Anyway regardless of what his papers say i still love him to death and he will remain by my side forever. So here are some new pictures it was kind of snowing a little so it was my first "snow" day with Rossy.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

my mom with ross


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

What's very weird? I don't get it? That he has Zippo in his lines?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't know if you can really call that a "snow" day 

He's adorbs, I just love him.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

hes gorgeous!!! Congrats on your new equine family member


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

He is so cute! Is it that he has the same grandsire on both sides? His mom and dad have the same sire so they are half sister/brother? I don't think that is really all that weird in the horse world... Is it? I admittedly know nothing about breeding.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

ForeverSunRider said:


> What's very weird? I don't get it? That he has Zippo in his lines?


i just thought it was weird that hes inbred i didnt know that it happens in the horse world lolol.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He has very good breeding and it's a proper line breeding.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

here are some new pictures from today


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I just love him. He's a pretty boy!!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

thetempest89 said:


> I just love him. He's a pretty boy!!


thank you


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. He is quite the looker!

He's got some pretty sweet breeding too


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

thank you 
i know nothing about his breeding lol i cant wait to ride him !!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

*New pictures*

got some new pics of ross without his blankie on


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Ross's friend Rusty!!


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

How do yall think Ross is looking?


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

I hadn't seen a pedigree like that before either. Just heard of it. Between his grandparents and great grandparents I see what you mean. He's just.. related to himself a lot.  he's very handsome!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

He's VERY handsome  . He has such a pretty face.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Marcie said:


> I hadn't seen a pedigree like that before either. Just heard of it. Between his grandparents and great grandparents I see what you mean. He's just.. related to himself a lot.  he's very handsome!


When i was looking at his pedigree i was like.. wtf  i had to ask my friend if it was right and i contacted his breeder...Yup my weird horse fits into my life LOL ..... hes such a dork he kept trying to eat the feathers in his tail! i have one very very verrryyyy playful and mouthy horse love him to bits <3


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

rideverystride said:


> He's VERY handsome  . He has such a pretty face.


Thank you!!! I personaly thought oh what a plan boring horse when i was shown his picture on my bday(not knowing he was mine!! i felt sooo bad) and then i got to meet him and i was like :O :shock: HES SOOO PRETTYY... and cute!!! i adore his face... and his massive bum!!! have yall seen that thing!!! i cant wait till he has muscle !!!! (plus itll hide my big butt HEHHEHEHE... I have a feeling that riding this monster is going to make me feel tiny.. I measured him at 16'3 hh O.O


----------



## LeLeeB (Oct 12, 2013)

He is indeed a very handsome guy! What a great gift!!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats -he's got such a sweet face.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

thank you  now to get a bit of weight on him the poor guy


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice boy What are your plans for him??


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> Very nice boy What are your plans for him??


my plans?.. oh my umm... well hes just going to be my love my pride and joy my trail horse my western horse my english horse hell be everything but most of all my plans for him is for him to remain by my side untill he passes away due to old age (Hopefully!!) and to be my friend and companion. However he is Western Pleasure show trained so maybe once im brave enough maybe ill try to show a little bit. He'll take me far apparently to his breeder


----------



## Langleygal (Jul 28, 2021)

WesternRider said:


> How do yall think Ross is looking?


He looks amazing, do you still ride him ???
Post new pictures please ! 🦄


----------



## Langleygal (Jul 28, 2021)

WesternRider said:


> *New pictures*
> 
> got some new pics of ross without his blankie on


❤❤❤❤🦄🦄🦄🦄


----------



## Langleygal (Jul 28, 2021)

WesternRider said:


> When i was looking at his pedigree i was like.. wtf  i had to ask my friend if it was right and i contacted his breeder...Yup my weird horse fits into my life LOL ..... hes such a dork he kept trying to eat the feathers in his tail! i have one very very verrryyyy playful and mouthy horse love him to bits <3


He is so Cute !!


----------



## 292768 (Jul 27, 2021)

What a bunch of astonishing horses I'm seeing on this thread!


----------

